# Perché gli italiani non vanno via da casa prima dei 30 anni e gli svedesi a 17 e mezzo



## brenin (28 Settembre 2020)

https://www.corriere.it/economia/la...zo-29cf8476-0169-11eb-af0b-6e1669518b1a.shtml


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Settembre 2020)

Con stage o lavori a tempo determinatoa difficile rendersi indipendenti. 
Credo inoltre che culturalmente siami poco propensi al posto letto in affitto o condividere appartamenti, se non per necessità.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Settembre 2020)

ma perche' devo per forza essere obbligato ad andare "via di casa"?? C'e' una regola scritta? Perche' chi va via di casa viene visto come un "figo"?? (solo dai giornali) . In realta' , diciamocela tutta, lo fanno per essere liberi (leggasi far sesso senza che i genitori rompano) e per una questione di mentalita' (molto piu' radicata nei paesi nord/anglosassoni che da noi). Non e' una questione di stare solo da mamma', anzi.  

Nei film americani si vede sempre che il diciottenne smania come un pazzo per andare al college (che e' un'universita' all'acqua di rose rispetto a quella italiana e dura mediamente 3 anni) che e' ovviamente in culo ai lupi, cioe' minimo a 1000 km da casa. Non e' che uno che abita a Roma deve per forza andare al politecnico di Torino puo' andare anche a Roma. Quindi l'idea di andare lontano e' una questione di mentalita' . 

Ovvio, c'e' tutta un'organizzazione dietro (chi ti lava le mutande, ecc ? in Italia mica c'e' il campus . Peraltro l'universita' italiana costa 2000 euro l'anno contro i 30.000 di media in USA

p.s. e poi gli affitti (in Europa)  probabilmente non costano l'ira di dio come in Italia in rapporto allo stipendio percepito.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Settembre 2020)

e poi e' una cagata la questione dell'indipendenza. Io potevo andare via di casa appena trovato il lavoro cioe' a 20. Meglio mettere da parte qualche soldo, stare a casa propria e , al momento debito comprarsi una casa e andarci a vivere con la compagna/moglie. Cosa ci vado a fare da solo??


----------



## Vera (28 Settembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> https://www.corriere.it/economia/la...zo-29cf8476-0169-11eb-af0b-6e1669518b1a.shtml


Grazie al casso. Se in Italia, i giovani, avessero le stesse agevolazioni, aiuti concreti, che hanno in Svezia, andrebbero anche loro a vivere da soli.


----------



## brenin (28 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Grazie al casso. Se in Italia, i giovani, avessero le stesse agevolazioni, aiuti concreti, che hanno in Svezia, andrebbero anche loro a vivere da soli.


Ne dubito, in molti casi non se ne andrebbero. Nella mia breve  esperienza lavorativa in Italia ho visto situazioni a dir poco paradossali.....


----------



## Lara3 (28 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Grazie al casso. Se in Italia, i giovani, avessero le stesse agevolazioni, aiuti concreti, che hanno in Svezia, andrebbero anche loro a vivere da soli.


Si, ma i politici italiani li scelgono gli italiani, mica gli svedesi.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Settembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Ne dubito, in molti casi non se ne andrebbero. Nella mia breve  esperienza lavorativa in Italia ho visto situazioni a dir poco paradossali.....


Tipo ?
Credo che se i figli maschi se ne andrebbero a vivere da soli prima, molti matrimoni funzionerebbero meglio in Italia.
Andando fuori di casa ci si matura prima.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2020)

Ma meno male!
Provo tristezza per loro, genitori e figli, che recidono un legame così importante tanto presto.


----------



## Vera (28 Settembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Ne dubito, in molti casi non se ne andrebbero. Nella mia breve  esperienza lavorativa in Italia ho visto situazioni a dir poco paradossali.....


In Svezia i figli vengono mantenuti agli studi fino all'università. Tramite la previdenza sociale che la famiglia,  nel corso degli anni, ha pagato, i ragazzi hanno la possibilità, volessero uscire di casa, di essere inseriti in una lista per avere appartamenti a canoni agevolati o di chiedere un prestito per acquistare casa, da pagare in piccole rate diluite in 40 anni.
Le tasse sono alte, questo sì, ma parliamo di un paese dove il lavoro a tempo indeterminato è normale prassi, non utopia.
Questo per evidenziare qualche "piccola" differenza con l'Italia.
Si fa presto a dire che i ragazzi italiani sono mammoni o nullafacenti ma la realtà, oggi, per loro, è davvero triste.


----------



## Carola (29 Settembre 2020)

Io invece sono a favore anche se mi mancherebbero come L aria ma vedo la differenza con i miei colleghi stranieri qui troppi ragazzi  accuditi e supportati e non si svegliano
Anche nei colloqui per posti di lavoro ( la mia e una multinazionale abbastanza famosa ) gli stranieri hanno quasi smepre una marcia in più e non data da titolo di studio in quanto le scuole italiane pur nella disperazione preparano bene da un punto di vista teorico ma sti ragzzzi sono Imbranati !!
Ovviamente non tutti ma alcuni non vogliono allontanarsi d acasa non fare trasferte ma assurdo credetemi
Mia figlia e stata 6 mesi a 17 anni in Australia ed è stata un ottima esperienza oltre ad aver conosciuto persone di culture diverse Altre realtà è maturata e se possibile il nostro legame si è stretto ancora di più

poi discorso a parte mancano supporti contratti aiuti a questi giovani ma un po’ siamo anche noia non spingerli verso l autonomia
Per retaggio
Mia mamma cioè la nonna qnd ha saputo dei 6 mesi via di mia figlia era sconvolta e infatti fu lei in qualche modo a non permettermi certe scelte che poi ho fatto in un secondo tempo
Ma x mia mamma era già un problema traslocare da una zona della città ad un altra  per dire ....

i nostri figli avranno cnq difficoltà perché nOn e un paese per giovani mi dispiace e tra mentalità nostra e innegabili gestioni sbagliate come smepre chi ha più possibilità in qualche modo riuscirà per gli altri o sono veramente in gamba o andranno a ingrossare le file del precariato ed e un fallimento x un paese !! Speriamo qualcosa cambi x loro soptutto


----------



## Carola (29 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> In Svezia i figli vengono mantenuti agli studi fino all'università. Tramite la previdenza sociale che la famiglia,  nel corso degli anni, ha pagato, i ragazzi hanno la possibilità, volessero uscire di casa, di essere inseriti in una lista per avere appartamenti a canoni agevolati o di chiedere un prestito per acquistare casa, da pagare in piccole rate diluite in 40 anni.
> Le tasse sono alte, questo sì, ma parliamo di un paese dove il lavoro a tempo indeterminato è normale prassi, non utopia.
> Questo per evidenziare qualche "piccola" differenza con l'Italia.
> Si fa presto a dire che i ragazzi italiani sono mammoni o nullafacenti ma la realtà, oggi, per loro, è davvero triste.


si concordo


----------



## Carola (29 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma meno male!
> Provo tristezza per loro, genitori e figli, che recidono un legame così importante tanto presto.


ma a 18 anni tanto preso non mi Sembra  e non recidi nulla perché recidere ??


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> ma a 18 anni tanto preso non mi Sembra  e non recidi nulla perché recidere ??


18 anni sono pochi per decidere il futuro...
Mi riferisco alle abitudini americane che a partire dal college poi si vedono, se va bene, per il Ringraziamento


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2020)

A me spiace molto che i miei figli non abbiamo fatto esperienze all’estero 
Il grande lavora a un km da casa e dubito che deciderà mai di tentare qualcosa di diverso all’estero
Il secondo facendo l’alberghiero mi auguro che dopo il diploma affronti esperienze lontano da casa.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Settembre 2020)

A mio modo di vedere per i giovani è un'esperienza positiva vivere  lontano da casa.  Se poi è permanentemente meglio ancora


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Settembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> A mio modo di vedere per i giovani è un'esperienza positiva vivere  lontano da casa.  Se poi è permanentemente meglio ancora


Fora di ball


----------



## ologramma (29 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> In Svezia i figli vengono mantenuti agli studi fino all'università. Tramite la previdenza sociale che la famiglia,  nel corso degli anni, ha pagato, i ragazzi hanno la possibilità, volessero uscire di casa, di essere inseriti in una lista per avere appartamenti a canoni agevolati o di chiedere un prestito per acquistare casa, da pagare in piccole rate diluite in 40 anni.
> Le tasse sono alte, questo sì, ma parliamo di un paese dove il lavoro a tempo indeterminato è normale prassi, non utopia.
> Questo per evidenziare qualche "piccola" differenza con l'Italia.
> Si fa presto a dire che i ragazzi italiani sono mammoni o nullafacenti ma la realtà, oggi, per loro, è davvero triste.


stessa cosa in altri paesi , credo , di sicuro in finlandia funziona così  detto dalla guida che tra l'altro era italiana di Milano, per l'università lo stato ti fa un prestito sia per lo studio e sia per l'affitto , devi conseguire dei risultati che verificano poi alla laurea  questi soldi  che ti hanno dato devono essere restituiti con un mutuo a tasso bassissimo e dura  molti anni.
In francia ti danno metà della somma che paghi di affitto , ricordo che me lo disse una italiana , aveva trovato casa nei presi dell'Eliseo (pensa quanto costerebbe da noi  vicino alle istituzioni.
Basterebbe vedere le ragazze giovanissime che si dedicano alla moda o che si spostano per il mondo in cerca di lavoro e di altro.
Da noi gli hanno chiamati bamboccioni credo che tolti alcuni esempi  è la verità , ne ho due esempi in casa entrambi impiegati ,lasciato casa verso i 35 anni per convivenze


----------



## Carola (29 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Fora di ball


----------



## oriente70 (29 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Fora di ball


Due già sono fuori ... 
Manca il terzo ..... 
Il lato pericoloso che lei già pensa ai nipoti .


----------



## Carola (29 Settembre 2020)

Avete visto il film francese tanguy?
Fa ridere parla di un figlio che non s ene vuole andare e i genitori esasperati  le tentano tutte !!!

ironico pungente e in parterispecchia certe realtà


----------



## Carola (29 Settembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Due già sono fuori ...
> Manca il terzo .....
> Il lato pericoloso che lei già pensa ai nipoti .


eh  no ehe che cavolo dateci tregua!!
Comunque così come ho fatto io i figli saranno i loro io ci sarò solo x spupazzarli !!
La nonna a tempo pieno prorpio  no sono sincera Non ci sarei tagliata me ne sono tirata su tre da sola ho dato e stra-dato


----------



## oriente70 (29 Settembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Avete visto il film francese tanguy?
> Fa ridere parla di un figlio che non s ene vuole andare e i genitori esasperati  le tentano tutte !!!
> 
> ironico pungente e in parterispecchia certe realtà


Causa figli avevo poco tempo per vedere film, spero ora di recuperare anche se mi addormento sul divano


----------



## oriente70 (29 Settembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> eh  no ehe che cavolo dateci tregua!!
> Comunque così come ho fatto io i figli saranno i loro io ci sarò solo x spupazzarli !!
> La nonna a tempo pieno prorpio  no sono sincera Non ci sarei tagliata me ne sono tirata su tre da sola ho dato e stra-dato


Non a tempo pieno, ma sempre disponibili ' così dice lei' , io la penso come te , infatti ci sto già lavorando.


----------



## Carola (29 Settembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non a tempo pieno, ma sempre disponibili ' così dice lei' , io la penso come te , infatti ci sto già lavorando.


Ma io col cavolo proprio a parte che se tanto mi da tanto lavorerò ancor a che non ho capito qnd andrò in pensione e poi conto di stare molto in montagna con i cani ecc ecc


----------



## oriente70 (29 Settembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma io col cavolo proprio a parte che se tanto mi da tanto lavorerò ancor a che non ho capito qnd andrò in pensione e poi conto di stare molto in montagna con i cani ecc ecc


Non sono sicuro che quando ci saranno i nipoti la penserai ancora così ... 
Bella la montagna per i nipoti .... Poveri cani


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Settembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Due già sono fuori ...
> Manca il terzo .....
> Il lato pericoloso che lei già pensa ai nipoti .


Uuu uhhh signur
No dai i nipoti anche no


----------



## oriente70 (29 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Uuu uhhh signur
> No dai i nipoti anche no


Eccone un'altra , vediamo che fine farai .


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Settembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Eccone un'altra , vediamo che fine farai .


Non mi attira la cosa, poi un giorno se diventerò nonna farò la mia parte, ma non troppo


----------



## oriente70 (29 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non mi attira la cosa, poi un giorno se diventerò nonna farò la mia parte, ma non troppo


Manca la misura del poco e del troppo . 
Quello che è poco per te per me potrebbe essere già abbastanza


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Settembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Manca la misura del poco e del troppo .
> Quello che è poco per te per me potrebbe essere già abbastanza


Diciamo che non è mia intenzione fare da baby sitter a tempo pieno


----------



## oriente70 (29 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Diciamo che non è mia intenzione fare da baby sitter a tempo pieno


Per me baby sitter già e abbastanza .


----------



## Carola (29 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non mi attira la cosa, poi un giorno se diventerò nonna farò la mia parte, ma non troppo


Io la  penso come te ma non xcattiveria ma proprio che non ne ho voglia
qnd guardò mio nipote che ha 18 mesi dopo tre ore non ne posso più Lo  faccio x eventi particolari causa trasloco eppure lo adoro ma sono fatt così Tutti i gg non  potrei mai
Ho bisogno dei miei  spazio e di libertà sempre di più X cui no non avrei voglia questo non esclude che io possa dare una mano x evenienze / piacere ma ad es non sono di quelle che starebbe a vivere attaccata i figli x supportarli  nella gestione della loro famiglia


----------



## Carola (29 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Diciamo che non è mia intenzione fare da baby sitter a tempo pieno


Ecco idem


----------



## Vera (29 Settembre 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ma perche' devo per forza essere obbligato ad andare "via di casa"?? C'e' una regola scritta? Perche' chi va via di casa viene visto come un "figo"?? (solo dai giornali) . In realta' , diciamocela tutta, lo fanno per essere liberi (leggasi far sesso senza che i genitori rompano) e per una questione di mentalita' (molto piu' radicata nei paesi nord/anglosassoni che da noi). Non e' una questione di stare solo da mamma', anzi.


Questione di carattere. C'è chi ha spirito indipendente e desidera fare da subito l'esperienza di vivere da solo. Non tutti, necessariamente, lo fanno per fare i fighi o essere liberi.


----------



## brenin (29 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Grazie al casso. Se in Italia, i giovani, avessero le stesse agevolazioni, aiuti concreti, che hanno in Svezia, andrebbero anche loro a vivere da soli.


https://www.investireoggi.it/economia/lavoro-gli-italiani-disoccupati-non-si-muovono-casa/


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non mi attira la cosa, poi un giorno se diventerò nonna farò la mia parte, ma non troppo


Idem 
L’idea di aver finito con i figli e iniziare con i nipoti non mi attira 
Poi certo non negherò l’aiuto ma essere vincolata no


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2020)

Non ho nipoti. Ma mi dicono che è un innamoramento che manda fuori di testa


----------



## ologramma (29 Settembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Idem
> L’idea di aver finito con i figli e iniziare con i nipoti non mi attira
> Poi certo non negherò l’aiuto ma essere vincolata no


con due figli maschi , una volta accasati , spera che ti cerchino  perchè  nei confronti delle nuore sei sempre suocera  quindi si rivolgono sempre alla mamma solo se è impossibilitata subentri tu.
Delle volte ti telefonano dopo giorni solo se gli serve qualcosa , il primo mio fa così, l'altro meglio ci chiama molto, sempre per fare  o dare una mano con il nipotino e la cosa fa un piacere immenso alla mia signora ed io che poi li raggiungo.
Per Brunetta vero quello che ti hanno detto  ti auguro di provarlo molto presto


----------



## Vera (29 Settembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> https://www.investireoggi.it/economia/lavoro-gli-italiani-disoccupati-non-si-muovono-casa/


Sì, la cosa mi è chiara. Non voglio certo difendere chi non ha voglia di fare sacrifici lasciandosi cullare dalla sicurezza familiare ma i giovani non sono tutti così. In Italia ci sono grossi problemi a livello occupazionale e non solo per i giovani.
Chi, fortunatamente, un lavoro ce l'ha, fa fatica a uscire di casa. Gli affitti sono alti e con un lavoro a tempo determinato è quasi impossibile ottenere un mutuo.


----------



## Carola (29 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho nipoti. Ma mi dicono che è un innamoramento che manda fuori di testa


Che mi innamorerò lo so gia da ora ma ugualmente non vorrò vincoli !


----------



## Carola (29 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Sì, la cosa mi è chiara. Non voglio certo difendere chi non ha voglia di fare sacrifici lasciandosi cullare dalla sicurezza familiare ma i giovani non sono tutti così. In Italia ci sono grossi problemi a livello occupazionale e non solo per i giovani.
> Chi, fortunatamente, un lavoro ce l'ha, fa fatica a uscire di casa. Gli affitti sono alti e con un lavoro a tempo determinato è quasi impossibile ottenere un mutuo.


vero anchequesto
Ma altrettanto vero che molti potrebbero crescere un po’ andando all estero e tornando con altro background ma non se la sentono davvero ne conosco un paio che dicono mi accontento e a 28 anni non si può sentire 
Non tutti ma se non sfrutti gli anni in cui sei in qualche modo libero dopo e poi complicato anche se con famiglia può essere anche arricchente spostarsi 
Però alcuni dicono eh ma i nonni qui ..
I nonni qui ??? Capisco tutto ma mia mamma pur patendo qnd me ne andai con i bimbi poi si è sparata certi week end lunghi da noi che ci prese gusto !!


----------



## brenin (29 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Sì, la cosa mi è chiara. Non voglio certo difendere chi non ha voglia di fare sacrifici lasciandosi cullare dalla sicurezza familiare ma i giovani non sono tutti così. In Italia ci sono grossi problemi a livello occupazionale e non solo per i giovani.
> Chi, fortunatamente, un lavoro ce l'ha, fa fatica a uscire di casa. Gli affitti sono alti e con un lavoro a tempo determinato è quasi impossibile ottenere un mutuo.


Tutto vero. C'è un però... sul tempo determinato.... buona idea ma stravolta  ( volutamente ) dal puffo toscano (  quello degli 80 euro al mese in busta paga ) per tenere il piede in due scarpe... ( dal lato imprenditoriale per permetter loro di rinnovare " sine die "  questi maledetti contratti a costi ridicoli, e dal punto di vista occupazionale per gonfiare - a fini propagandistici - un calo della disoccupazione  nella realtà del tutto inesistente ).
Quando si tenta di sopperire con un ego smisurato ai propri limiti, non può che succedere il disastro che si è poi verificato, perchè alla fine - come in tutte le cose - i risultati e con essi la verità viene a galla. E non è una realtà - a mio avviso - piacevole perchè a tutt'oggi nessuno - da qualunque parte tu volga lo sguardo - ha formulato una  proposta concreta su come ridurre la disoccupazione .  Lo stesso fratello di Montalbano, paladino dei lavoratori, non ha mosso un dito per fermare la piaga dello sfruttamento giovanile, e non ha nemmeno proposto di limitare ad un massimo di 6 mesi il rinnovo dei contratti a tempo determinato, oltre i quali far scattare l'assunzione a tempo indeterminato ( e non permettendo di compensare carenze di organico decisamente croniche con continui turn over di giovani alle prime - o quasi - esperienze lavorative ,  sotto pagati e completamente demotivati ). Senza piani rigorosi,metodo e specifiche competenze, in  campo economico i miracoli non succedono...
Non entro nel merito dell'ambito familiare, che però  - a mio avviso - riveste un'importanza non secondaria unitamente a quello scolastico/formativo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Settembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Io la  penso come te ma non xcattiveria ma proprio che non ne ho voglia
> qnd guardò mio nipote che ha 18 mesi dopo tre ore non ne posso più Lo  faccio x eventi particolari causa trasloco eppure lo adoro ma sono fatt così Tutti i gg non  potrei mai
> Ho bisogno dei miei  spazio e di libertà sempre di più X cui no non avrei voglia questo non esclude che io possa dare una mano x evenienze / piacere ma ad es non sono di quelle che starebbe a vivere attaccata i figli x supportarli  nella gestione della loro famiglia


La famiglia deve crescere senza troppe interferenze, nonni troppo presenti possono minare la serenità. 
è giusto che siano i genitori ad educare i figli.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Settembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Idem
> L’idea di aver finito con i figli e iniziare con i nipoti non mi attira
> Poi certo non negherò l’aiuto ma essere vincolata no


Io ho già anticipato, ai miei figli, il mio pensiero, meglio prevenire.


----------



## Foglia (30 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io ho già anticipato, ai miei figli, il mio pensiero, meglio prevenire.


Io ho avuto il mio tardi, nel senso che potrei pure essere sua nonna. Vedo bene l'energia che ci vuole ad occuparsene, e che pure essendo abbastanza sportiva mi diverto a star fuori con lui, lo incentivo negli sport, con gli amici ecc. In casa muoio. Proprio per il fatto che essendo figlio unico (aggravante) richiede una attenzione e una pazienza che a volte fatico a tirar fuori. Sarò in età di nipoti  (se ci sarò) in una fase avanzata della vita. In cui se starò benino immagino di volermela godere. In tutto questo non rientra nemmeno per me la scelta di nipoti a tempo pieno. Sinceramente. Poi se ci sarà bisogno mi presterò, ma un conto è la disponibilità, altro conto e' tornare genitori. Un figlio lo si fa pensando alla responsabilità di crescerlo. E costa. Impegno, soldi, rinunce e fatica. Ho una amica che i figli li vede solo alla sera. Già  "cenati", lavati e pronti per andare a letto. Divisi tra genitori e suoceri. Si lamenta di non avere tutta quella assistenza anche nel fine settimana. Idem quando magari i suoi portano a turno via i nipoti in vacanza. "Tante grazie" e' il suo commento migliore. Un paio di settimane di pausa dei suoi sono viste come un sacrilegio, perché  "non li posso lasciare sempre dai suoceri". Io la ucciderei e lei lo sa.....


----------



## spleen (30 Settembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> https://www.corriere.it/economia/la...zo-29cf8476-0169-11eb-af0b-6e1669518b1a.shtml


Quale sarebbe il problema?
Differenti popoli, differenti idee di famiglia, differenti situazioni economiche. Paragoni azzardati, quantomeno.
In questi giorni riflettevo sul pensiero mainstream che vuole le giovani generazioni cittadine del mondo, sempre pronti con la valigia in mano a nuove esperienze, a viaggiare il mondo in lungo ed in largo perche in questo modo si "realizza se stessi e la propria autonomia".
Ma ho il dubbio che realizzare se stessi non dipedanda sempre e solo da quello. Ho il dubbio che trovare la propria strada non significhi essere eterni vagabondi che inanellenano esperienze una dopo l'altra senza mai mettere radici.
Già, le radici, parola fuori moda.
Mi sa che pure io ho pensieri fuori moda.


----------



## Foglia (30 Settembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Tutto vero. C'è un però... sul tempo determinato.... buona idea ma stravolta  ( volutamente ) dal puffo toscano (  quello degli 80 euro al mese in busta paga ) per tenere il piede in due scarpe... ( dal lato imprenditoriale per permetter loro di rinnovare " sine die "  questi maledetti contratti a costi ridicoli, e dal punto di vista occupazionale per gonfiare - a fini propagandistici - un calo della disoccupazione  nella realtà del tutto inesistente ).
> Quando si tenta di sopperire con un ego smisurato ai propri limiti, non può che succedere il disastro che si è poi verificato, perchè alla fine - come in tutte le cose - i risultati e con essi la verità viene a galla. E non è una realtà - a mio avviso - piacevole perchè a tutt'oggi nessuno - da qualunque parte tu volga lo sguardo - ha formulato una  proposta concreta su come ridurre la disoccupazione .  Lo stesso fratello di Montalbano, paladino dei lavoratori, non ha mosso un dito per fermare la piaga dello sfruttamento giovanile, e non ha nemmeno proposto di limitare ad un massimo di 6 mesi il rinnovo dei contratti a tempo determinato, oltre i quali far scattare l'assunzione a tempo indeterminato ( e non permettendo di compensare carenze di organico decisamente croniche con continui turn over di giovani alle prime - o quasi - esperienze lavorative ,  sotto pagati e completamente demotivati ). Senza piani rigorosi,metodo e specifiche competenze, in  campo economico i miracoli non succedono...
> Non entro nel merito dell'ambito familiare, che però  - a mio avviso - riveste un'importanza non secondaria unitamente a quello scolastico/formativo.


Diciamo che la cultura attuale italiana, un po'  "mammona", e' pure specchio delle condizioni sociali. Io penso che mediamente a 30 anni un figlio, se adeguatamente cresciuto (che significa almeno secondo me essere messo in grado di essere adulto) desideri andare fuori dalle balle ben da prima, anche. In tutto questo taccio il fatto  (di se e di ma non si vive) che col cavolo che avrei dato retta ai miei per i quali  "senza università sei una fallita". Mi trovo a ben più di 30 anni, oltre all'università un titolo, pure due master.... E sto disoccupata a sperare di trovare una soluzione decente. Questa e' la realtà. Per i giovani e'  (quasi) peggio. Poi per carità: ho scelto anche  (purtroppo) una strada altamente inflazionata. Ma non cambia. (sto cercando anche al di fuori della professione, e il risultato non cambia, se non nel paradosso di essere  "troppo" per i lavori offerti in azienda).


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Settembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ho avuto il mio tardi, nel senso che potrei pure essere sua nonna. Vedo bene l'energia che ci vuole ad occuparsene, e che pure essendo abbastanza sportiva mi diverto a star fuori con lui, lo incentivo negli sport, con gli amici ecc. In casa muoio. Proprio per il fatto che essendo figlio unico (aggravante) richiede una attenzione e una pazienza che a volte fatico a tirar fuori. Sarò in età di nipoti  (se ci sarò) in una fase avanzata della vita. In cui se starò benino immagino di volermela godere. In tutto questo non rientra nemmeno per me la scelta di nipoti a tempo pieno. Sinceramente. Poi se ci sarà bisogno mi presterò, ma un conto è la disponibilità, altro conto e' tornare genitori. Un figlio lo si fa pensando alla responsabilità di crescerlo. E costa. Impegno, soldi, rinunce e fatica. Ho una amica che i figli li vede solo alla sera. Già  "cenati", lavati e pronti per andare a letto. Divisi tra genitori e suoceri. Si lamenta di non avere tutta quella assistenza anche nel fine settimana. Idem quando magari i suoi portano a turno via i nipoti in vacanza. "Tante grazie" e' il suo commento migliore. Un paio di settimane di pausa dei suoi sono viste come un sacrilegio, perché  "non li posso lasciare sempre dai suoceri". Io la ucciderei e lei lo sa.....


E ce ne sono tanti come la tua amica. 
Crescere dei figli è molto impegnativo quando lo si capisce ormai si è dentro fino al collo. 
Ad una certa età viene a mancare la voglia del sacrificio, soprattutto dopo aver cresciuto la propria prole


----------



## ologramma (30 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io ho già anticipato, ai miei figli, il mio pensiero, meglio prevenire.


ti auguro di riuscire a fare cosa ti sei programmata, quando o tuo figlio o tua figlia che è meglio ti chiederà di farlo vorrei essere la quando ti chiamera nonnina o nonna  con il tuo nome come ti scioglierai come neve al sole


----------



## danny (30 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tipo ?
> Credo che se i figli maschi se ne andrebbero a vivere da soli prima, molti matrimoni funzionerebbero meglio in Italia.
> Andando fuori di casa ci si matura prima.


Lo stato contribuisce mensilmente (2000 corone) se studi e vivi da solo, inoltre concede prestiti a tassi bassissimi e rate per decenni, fornisce case a canone agevolato attraverso liste, e quando inizi a lavorare di solito puoi disporre quasi sicuramente di un'assunzione a contratto indeterminato.
In Italia studi fino all'Università mantenuto dai genitori, dopo a volte lavori come stagista, successivamente forse riesci a trovare una pletora di contratti a tempo determinato se non occupazioni in cui è richiesta partita IVA, e in alcuni casi ti impantani per anni senza sicurezze. A meno di non avere raccomandazioni e ancor meglio genitori abbienti che ti comprano la casa.
Nei lavori manuali ormai si gioca al ribasso, con stipendi sotto ai mille euro, anche in città dove gli affitti di periferia veleggiano intorno agli 800 euro.
Resta l'alternativa della stanza, che a Milano periferia viaggia sulle 400/600 euro mensili ed è discriminata dalla nazionalità e dal genere.
Io sono andato a vivere da solo superati i 25, con un mutuo, un monolocale nell'hinterland con vista sulla ferrovia, ma pur avendo gli stipendi degli anni '90 e un contratto a tempo indeterminato facevo davvero molta fatica.
Oggi la situazione è decisamente peggiorata rispetto ad allora: non per niente chi  ha le possibilità emigra.


----------



## danny (30 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tipo ?
> Credo che se i figli maschi se ne andrebbero a vivere da soli prima, molti matrimoni funzionerebbero meglio in Italia.
> Andando fuori di casa ci si matura prima.


Vale per entrambi i generi.
Aggiungerei anche che da noi la natalità è bassissima e che si fanno figli molto tardi.
Per le stesse sopraccitate ragioni.


----------



## oriente70 (30 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tipo ?
> Credo che se i figli maschi se ne andrebbero a vivere da soli prima, molti matrimoni funzionerebbero meglio in Italia.
> Andando fuori di casa ci si matura prima.


Uomini e donne .... Sei femminista??


----------



## danny (30 Settembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> stessa cosa in altri paesi , credo , di sicuro in finlandia funziona così  detto dalla guida che tra l'altro era italiana di Milano, per l'università lo stato ti fa un prestito sia per lo studio e sia per l'affitto , devi conseguire dei risultati che verificano poi alla laurea  questi soldi  che ti hanno dato devono essere restituiti con un mutuo a tasso bassissimo e dura  molti anni.
> In francia ti danno metà della somma che paghi di affitto , ricordo che me lo disse una italiana , aveva trovato casa nei presi dell'Eliseo (pensa quanto costerebbe da noi  vicino alle istituzioni.
> Basterebbe vedere le ragazze giovanissime che si dedicano alla moda o che si spostano per il mondo in cerca di lavoro e di altro.
> Da noi gli hanno chiamati bamboccioni credo che tolti alcuni esempi  è la verità , ne ho due esempi in casa entrambi impiegati ,lasciato casa verso i 35 anni per convivenze


La mia amica francese aveva anche un reddito integrativo raggiunto un tot ore di insegnamento (circense).
Resta da capire perché gli altri stati decidano di investire sui giovani (e sulle famiglie). Il fatto che  abbiano le possibilità economiche per farlo non è sicuramente l'unica risposta.


----------



## Buffa (30 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Lo stato contribuisce mensilmente (2000 corone) se studi e vivi da solo, inoltre concede prestiti a tassi bassissimi e rate per decenni, fornisce case a canone agevolato attraverso liste, e quando inizi a lavorare di solito puoi disporre quasi sicuramente di un'assunzione a contratto indeterminato.
> In Italia studi fino all'Università mantenuto dai genitori, dopo a volte lavori come stagista, successivamente forse riesci a trovare una pletora di contratti a tempo determinato se non occupazioni in cui è richiesta partita IVA, e in alcuni casi ti impantani per anni senza sicurezze. A meno di non avere raccomandazioni e ancor meglio genitori abbienti che ti comprano la casa.
> Nei lavori manuali ormai si gioca al ribasso, con stipendi sotto ai mille euro, anche in città dove gli affitti di periferia veleggiano intorno agli 800 euro.
> Resta l'alternativa della stanza, che a Milano periferia viaggia sulle 400/600 euro mensili ed è discriminata dalla nazionalità e dal genere.
> ...


Mi sono comprata il mio primo appartamento a 27 anni. Un bel trilocale spazioso. Come ho fatto? L’ho comprato in provincia e mi sono fatta un culo grande cosi. Durante tutti gli studi e oltre( che mi sono pagata da sola), Lavoravo come commessa durante il week end e come lavateste dal parrucchiere a natale. Ora ho un ottimo lavoro e posso dire che nessuno me l’abbia regalato. 
Ecco diciamo che mi pare che ci sia un divario tra i giovani. Pochi sono fantastici e migliori di tanti adulti.. altri hanno Davvero poca voglia di sbattersi .ah, dimenticavo. Non tutto il mondo è milano. In provincia con 400 euro al mese paghi l’affitto di una villetta a schiera .


----------



## danny (30 Settembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Quale sarebbe il problema?
> Differenti popoli, differenti idee di famiglia, differenti situazioni economiche. Paragoni azzardati, quantomeno.
> In questi giorni riflettevo sul pensiero mainstream che vuole le giovani generazioni cittadine del mondo, sempre pronti con la valigia in mano a nuove esperienze, a viaggiare il mondo in lungo ed in largo perche in questo modo si "realizza se stessi e la propria autonomia".
> Ma ho il dubbio che realizzare se stessi non dipedanda sempre e solo da quello. Ho il dubbio che trovare la propria strada non significhi essere eterni vagabondi che inallenano esperienze una dopo l'altra senza mai mettere radici.
> ...


Le radici però non devono diventare catene.
Spesso andare all'estero è una necessità. La maggior parte dei miei amici dopo l'università ha trovato lavoro in paesi stranieri.
Ma abbandonare l'Italia per l'Arabia o anche solo la Svizzera Tedesca non è una scelta per migliorare la propria vita, è quasi un obbligo.
Credo che molti giovani resterebbero in Italia se ci fossero le possibilità per mettere a frutto le proprie competenze.


----------



## danny (30 Settembre 2020)

Buffa ha detto:


> Mi sono comprata il mio primo appartamento a 27 anni. Un bel trilocale spazioso. Come ho fatto? L’ho comprato in provincia e mi sono fatta un culo grande cosi. Durante tutti gli studi e oltre( che mi sono pagata da sola), Lavoravo come commessa durante il week end e come lavateste dal parrucchiere a natale. Ora ho un ottimo lavoro e posso dire che nessuno me l’abbia regalato.
> Ecco diciamo che mi pare che ci sia un divario tra i giovani. Pochi sono fantastici e migliori di tanti adulti.. altri hanno Davvero poca voglia di sbattersi .


Pure io lo comprai in provincia, nel 1995.
Pagato 100 milioni. Lavoravo da 8 anni, avevo messo via abbastanza soldi per accedere a un mutuo, ho passato dei periodi in cui lavoravo anche festivi e weekend, ma ti assicuro che facevo fatica a pagare le bollette.
Soprattutto il telefono: passare dall'urbano al distrettuale fu una mazzata.
I mobili li comprai nel reparto cantina dell'Ikea e altri li recuperai tra quelli usati e a volte anche gettati.
Con un mio amico guardavamo anche quelli lasciati in strada per l'AMSA.
Ed erano gli anni '90...
Da allora il mercato del lavoro è andato solo peggiorando.
Al contempo le case sono aumentate di valore.


----------



## danny (30 Settembre 2020)

Facciamo un esempio: un ragazzo di 25 anni, laureato, con un contratto a tempo determinato da 1200 euro al mese, cerca una casa in affitto a 600 euro al mese.
Io che sono il proprietario, appena l'agenzia mi informa della situazione lavorativa del ragazzo, mi rifiuto di affittargli l'appartamento. Troppi rischi, e comunque sono convinto che 1200 euro al mese non bastino a coprire il canone e le spese.
Al ragazzo, dopo una serie di rifiuti come il mio, restano solo due strade:
1) prendere una stanza o una casa in subaffitto, pagandola di più, cosa insostenibile per lui
2) comprare una casa con un mutuo.

Ma anche in questo caso, quali sono le banche che concedono il mutuo a una persona con un contratto a tempo determinato?

Il ragazzo in questione deve attendere di avere una situazione lavorativa più stabile per potersi trovare una casa.
Ovviamente questo può richiedere anni.
I ragazzi lo sanno. Stanno in casa, mettono via soldi ed escono quando sono in due, ovvero vanno di solito a convivere appena usciti dalla famiglia.
L'investimento più importante, dai 20 ai 30 anni, è quindi quello sul partner.
Contando sulle risorse familiari, riescono a mascherare i problemi economici e a gestire in maniera ottimistica il loro presente.
Il problema sorge quando quel presente deve fare i conti con le bollette, la tari, le spese condominiali e la spesa, e magari dei bambini, ovvero nella fase successiva della vita in cui saranno obbligati ad assumersi per la prima volta responsabilità.
Il matrimonio non diventa più un upgrade economico, ma un downgrade rispetto al nucleo famigliare di origine.


----------



## danny (30 Settembre 2020)

L'altra questione che voglio porre è: perché i giovani non si ribellano a questo stato di cose?
Dovrebbe esserci una manifestazione ogni giorno, per vie e piazze cittadine.


----------



## brenin (30 Settembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Diciamo che la cultura attuale italiana, un po'  "mammona", e' pure specchio delle condizioni sociali. Io penso che mediamente a 30 anni un figlio, se adeguatamente cresciuto (che significa almeno secondo me essere messo in grado di essere adulto) desideri andare fuori dalle balle ben da prima, anche. In tutto questo taccio il fatto  (di se e di ma non si vive) che col cavolo che avrei dato retta ai miei per i quali  "senza università sei una fallita". Mi trovo a ben più di 30 anni, oltre all'università un titolo, pure due master.... E sto disoccupata a sperare di trovare una soluzione decente. Questa e' la realtà. Per i giovani e'  (quasi) peggio. Poi per carità: ho scelto anche  (purtroppo) una strada altamente inflazionata. Ma non cambia. (sto cercando anche al di fuori della professione, e il risultato non cambia, se non nel paradosso di essere  "troppo" per i lavori offerti in azienda).


Hai perfettamente ragione. Pra non basta


Foglia ha detto:


> Diciamo che la cultura attuale italiana, un po'  "mammona", e' pure specchio delle condizioni sociali. Io penso che mediamente a 30 anni un figlio, se adeguatamente cresciuto (che significa almeno secondo me essere messo in grado di essere adulto) desideri andare fuori dalle balle ben da prima, anche. In tutto questo taccio il fatto  (di se e di ma non si vive) che col cavolo che avrei dato retta ai miei per i quali  "senza università sei una fallita". Mi trovo a ben più di 30 anni, oltre all'università un titolo, pure due master.... E sto disoccupata a sperare di trovare una soluzione decente. Questa e' la realtà. Per i giovani e'  (quasi) peggio. Poi per carità: ho scelto anche  (purtroppo) una strada altamente inflazionata. Ma non cambia. (sto cercando anche al di fuori della professione, e il risultato non cambia, se non nel paradosso di essere  "troppo" per i lavori offerti in azienda).


Hai ragione.

https://lab.repubblica.it/2020/scuo...rea/?ref=RHPPTP-BH-I268947482-C12-P2-S1.12-T1 articolo interessante su quanto scrivi e che condivido. Per quanto riguarda le esperienze da me avute con giovani laureati ( economia e commercio ) ho notato una marcata distanza tra la " realta " operativa ( ambito finanza ) e quanto da loro appreso ( molta teoria, indubbiamente utile in linea di massima ma, se non supportata da un apprendimento ed aspetto " pratico " crea un gap notevole tra le aspettative del datore di lavoro e le effettive capacità operative del possibile neo assunto ). Mi è sempre sembrato che il mercato del lavoro e l'insegnamento universitario ( riferito alla specifica facoltà sopra citata e nei casi a me capitati ) marciassero su linee parallele ed indipendenti, senza alcuna intersezione. E senza intersezione reale i master a cosa servono ?


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> ti auguro di riuscire a fare cosa ti sei programmata, quando o tuo figlio o tua figlia che è meglio ti chiederà di farlo vorrei essere la quando ti chiamera nonnina o nonna  con il tuo nome come ti scioglierai come neve al sole


Si che ci si scioglie ma comunque sia non mi cambierà il desiderio di non avere più vincoli ma
Ne sono CERTA


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> L'altra questione che voglio porre è: perché i giovani non si ribellano a questo stato di cose?
> Dovrebbe esserci una manifestazione ogni giorno, per vie e piazze cittadine.


perché sono comodi
Anche noi dovremmo farlo perché ci sono certi schifi di pure ...
Abbiamo un ‘indole che se la fa andare


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione. Pra non basta
> 
> 
> Hai ragione.
> ...


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2020)

ho due figli alla scuola pubblica uno liceo molto valido ma molto vecchio stile altro ancora  medie
La figlia scuola privata internazionale AB
Fosse x me mixerei le due opzioni !
Anche se devo ammettere ahimè che la privata e org non manca mai nulla laboratori spettacolari nella pubblica lasciamo stare ...però come didattica il mix della due sarebbe cosa buona


----------



## danny (30 Settembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> ho due figli alla scuola pubblica uno liceo molto valido ma molto vecchio stile altro ancora  medie
> La figlia scuola privata internazionale AB
> Fosse x me mixerei le due opzioni !
> Anche se devo ammettere ahimè che la privata e org non manca mai nulla laboratori spettacolari nella pubblica lasciamo stare ...però come didattica il mix della due sarebbe cosa buona


Vicino a me c'è una scuola internazionale, ma ha una retta da paura.


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Vicino a me c'è una scuola internazionale, ma ha una retta da paura.


Tutte credo costino così 
Io metto il 30% ogni mese e so bene spero che ne faccia tesoro 
Per fortuna i maschi sono da scientifico e mi auguro non cambino idea


----------



## danny (30 Settembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Tutte credo costino così
> Io metto il 30% ogni mese e so bene spero che ne faccia tesoro
> Per fortuna i maschi sono da scientifico e mi auguro non cambino idea


Questa la tariffa, esclusa divisa e laptop obbligatorio:


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Questa la tariffa, esclusa divisa e laptop obbligatorio:
> View attachment 9406


da noi meno 1150 al mese  x L esattezza
No divisa si laptop


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2020)

Sono 4 anni L AB
Meno mal...


----------



## spleen (30 Settembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> da noi meno 1150 al mese  x L esattezza
> No divisa si laptop


Recentemente ho letto libro di Ricolfi - La società signorile di massa - e devo dire che per molti aspetti e lasciando da parte le singole situazioni che ovviamente fluttuano, in molti casi ci ha azzeccato. Ha dedicato tra l'altro un intero capitolo alla situazione giovanile e alla scuola.
Ma io comunque continuo a pensare che al di là delle problematiche economiche e del lavoro, che per molti giovani pur esistono e pesano come un macigno sul loro futuro, ci sia anche una potente componente di fondo riguardante i valori sociali e le aspettative per la propria vita.
Nessuno mi toglie dal pensiero che è il modello e le aspettative individuali che pesano più di tutto, aspettative che per la mia generazione vertevano sul progetto di crearsi magari una famiglia, che oggi vertono pesantemente sulla "realizzazione personale" attraverso una sequenza ininterrotta di esperienze.
Questo manca adesso, la capacità a torto o a ragione di crearsi della aspettative che non siano indotte ma proverngano autenticamente dalla capacità di ascoltare i propri bisogni.

Edit: Scusa Carola, ho quotato te ma il mio era un intervento generico sulla questione....


----------



## danny (30 Settembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Recentemente ho letto libro di Ricolfi - La società signorile di massa - e devo dire che per molti aspetti e lasciando da parte le singole situazioni che ovviamente fluttuano, in molti casi ci ha azzeccato. Ha dedicato tra l'altro un intero capitolo alla situazione giovanile e alla scuola.
> Ma io comunque continuo a pensare che al di là delle problematiche economiche e del lavoro, che per molti giovani pur esistono e pesano come un macigno sul loro futuro, ci sia anche una potente componente di fondo riguardante i valori sociali e le aspettative per la propria vita.
> Nessuno mi toglie dal pensiero che è il modello e le aspettative individuali che posano più di tutto, aspettative che per la mia generazione vertevano sul progetto di crearsi magari una famiglia, che oggi vertono pesantemente sulla "realizzazione personale" attraverso una sequenza ininterrotta di esperienze.
> Questo manca adesso, la capacità a torto o a ragione di crearsi della aspettative che non siano indotte ma proverngano autenticamente dalla capacità di ascoltare i propri bisogni.


Tu sei un ragazzo di 20 anni.
Vivi da solo e ce la fai a malapena a pagare le bollette, non puoi permetterti un'auto, selezioni i locali sulla base del costo e non puoi offrire neppure una pizza alle ragazze.
Per contro un tuo coetaneo vive in casa, ha lo stesso stipendio, ma si è fatto la bella macchina a rate, veste bene, esce spesso e offre sempre lui a cena, magari in un bel posto.
Chi dei due verrà preferito - a parità di bellezza e intelligenza - dal maggior numero di ragazze?
Non ci sono proteste perché nessuno vuole passare per poveraccio. Non è il decennio per farlo.
Devi mostrare di essere comunque vincente.
Dagli anni '80 i modelli di riferimento sono diventati estremamente costosi e selettivi.


----------



## Foglia (30 Settembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione. Pra non basta
> 
> 
> Hai ragione.
> ...


Io i master li ho fatti proprio in concomitanza di una intersezione  "reale". Su quegli "argomenti" ci lavoravo già. E mi sono stati praticamente pagati. Era una situazione particolare, privilegiata sotto tanti aspetti, però aveva rovesci della medaglia che ora sarebbero incompatibili persino con l'avere un figlio. Il mio ultimo lavoro non era "esaltante". Era però un lavoro compatibile con altri impegni. Nel mio ambiente cio' che premia e' più che la dedizione. E' la abnegazione, per dirla chiara. Altrimenti sei come me, uno dei tanti, alla ricerca di un posto dove  (come mi e' capitato) basta una telefonata per  "ritenerti libero". E con il mio ex   "capo", per intenderci, ho ancora oggi ottimi rapporti. Aiuti? Si, da aprile ad oggi la bellezza di poco più di 2k euro, che non bastano neppure a pagare lo stesso organo che li ha erogati. A dicembre. (visto che i pagamenti sono stati prorogati) se li avrò bene, altrimenti passerò dalla parte dei disonesti. L'alternativa e' quella di cancellarmi dall'albo. Cosa assurda, visto che ho un titolo e cercherei di trovare lavoro proprio grazie ad esso.


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Recentemente ho letto libro di Ricolfi - La società signorile di massa - e devo dire che per molti aspetti e lasciando da parte le singole situazioni che ovviamente fluttuano, in molti casi ci ha azzeccato. Ha dedicato tra l'altro un intero capitolo alla situazione giovanile e alla scuola.
> Ma io comunque continuo a pensare che al di là delle problematiche economiche e del lavoro, che per molti giovani pur esistono e pesano come un macigno sul loro futuro, ci sia anche una potente componente di fondo riguardante i valori sociali e le aspettative per la propria vita.
> Nessuno mi toglie dal pensiero che è il modello e le aspettative individuali che pesano più di tutto, aspettative che per la mia generazione vertevano sul progetto di crearsi magari una famiglia, che oggi vertono pesantemente sulla "realizzazione personale" attraverso una sequenza ininterrotta di esperienze.
> Questo manca adesso, la capacità a torto o a ragione di crearsi della aspettative che non siano indotte ma proverngano autenticamente dalla capacità di ascoltare i propri bisogni.
> ...


l ho letto anche io e sicuramente ci sono aspetti su cui mi trovo d accordo
molti campano sulle ricchezze accumulate dai genitori c’è un consumismo esasperato E gente che lavora prendendo poco ed indebitandosi da paura ( ho un amica assistente  sociale di fabbrica mi racconta di buste paga ridotte al pelo)

però c’è in Italia anche gente in gamba nella scuola di mia figlia ovviamente sono tutti benestanti ma gente che per bravura e sacrificio ha fatto carriera ora non posso citare nomi ma alcuni sono noti non è x dire la scuola americana con i figli del calciatore
Il mio ex marito con tutti i difetti del mondo e uno che si è fatto da solo dalla sua aveva genitori benestanti ma molto severi che gli hanno dato la possibilità di ottimo studi e basta nessun orpello non necessario ne auto ne vacanze costose 
Ancora adesso con le possibilità che ha e uno che compra il giusto e detesta le marche x dire 

Io ero abbastanza contraria X nostra a farle proseguire quel tipo di studi x l ambiente privilegiato ma è pur vero che lei ha sempre fatto scuole internazionali avendo iniziato la scuola all estero per cui finirà il suo percorso e vedremo 
Ha dalla sua che parla inglese come italiano e si confronta con gente che per esp personale  e abituata a viaggiare spostarsi quindi nOn necessariamente sucati della collina

vedremo un po’


----------



## ologramma (30 Settembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Si che ci si scioglie ma comunque sia non mi cambierà il desiderio di non avere più vincoli ma
> Ne sono CERTA


dai poi toccherà anche a te di diventare nonna poi ce lo sapremo a ridire , se ci sono ancora


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> dai poi toccherà anche a te di diventare nonna poi ce lo sapremo a ridire , se ci sono ancora


puo darsi ma mi conosco bene ho davvero voglia di godermela di riappropriarmi del tempo mi innamorerò follementte li vizierò ma non rinuncerò avivere la mia vita perche X me è troppo importante
Mia mamma non ha mai fatto la nonna a tempo pieno prima perché eravamo via poi perché lavorava ancora povera  e poi perché si è ripresa il suo tempo ed è giusto così 
alcune sua amiche x dire prendevano ferie x guardare i nipoti e si sono dedicate tuti i santi gg a prenderli alle 16 a scuola e tenerli fino alle 19 io col cacchio papppapero’


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io i master li ho fatti proprio in concomitanza di una intersezione  "reale". Su quegli "argomenti" ci lavoravo già. E mi sono stati praticamente pagati. Era una situazione particolare, privilegiata sotto tanti aspetti, però aveva rovesci della medaglia che ora sarebbero incompatibili persino con l'avere un figlio. Il mio ultimo lavoro non era "esaltante". Era però un lavoro compatibile con altri impegni. Nel mio ambiente cio' che premia e' più che la dedizione. E' la abnegazione, per dirla chiara. Altrimenti sei come me, uno dei tanti, alla ricerca di un posto dove  (come mi e' capitato) basta una telefonata per  "ritenerti libero". E con il mio ex   "capo", per intenderci, ho ancora oggi ottimi rapporti. Aiuti? Si, da aprile ad oggi la bellezza di poco più di 2k euro, che non bastano neppure a pagare lo stesso organo che li ha erogati. A dicembre. (visto che i pagamenti sono stati prorogati) se li avrò bene, altrimenti passerò dalla parte dei disonesti. L'alternativa e' quella di cancellarmi dall'albo. Cosa assurda, visto che ho un titolo e cercherei di trovare lavoro proprio grazie ad esso.


 Mia sorella messa come te


----------



## ologramma (30 Settembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> puo darsi ma mi conosco bene ho davvero voglia di godermela di riappropriarmi del tempo mi innamorerò follementte li vizierò ma non rinuncerò avivere la mia vita perche X me è troppo importante
> Mia mamma non ha mai fatto la nonna a tempo pieno prima perché eravamo via poi perché lavorava ancora povera  e poi perché si è ripresa il suo tempo ed è giusto così
> alcune sua amiche x dire prendevano ferie x guardare i nipoti e si sono dedicate tuti i santi gg a prenderli alle 16 a scuola e tenerli fino alle 19 io col cacchio papppapero’


neanche mia mamma  era portata  per i miei figli ma li amava egualmente.
Io e la mia signora non è che siamo sempre con loro e quindi ci prensiamo liberta di fare cosa vogliamo ma in caso non ci togliamo il piacere di averli con noi, ripeto tu hai maschi e femmine vedi che rapporto avrai diverso sia con i maschi che con la femmina , poi se si allontana  allora è un altro paio di maniche .Mio cugino viene spesso su al nord per vederli  e l'estate affitta una villetta per stare tutti insieme al mare


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> neanche mia mamma  era portata  per i miei figli ma li amava egualmente.
> Io e la mia signora non è che siamo sempre con loro e quindi ci prensiamo liberta di fare cosa vogliamo ma in caso non ci togliamo il piacere di averli con noi, ripeto tu hai maschi e femmine vedi che rapporto avrai diverso sia con i maschi che con la femmina , poi se si allontana  allora è un altro paio di maniche .Mio cugino viene spesso su al nord per vederli  e l'estate affitta una villetta per stare tutti insieme al mare


ma infatti mica sarò un fantasma
Si diceva per coloro che si dedicheranno come un lavoro 

comunque tre figli miei uno del compagno se anche ne facessero uno a testa andiamo subito a 4 nipoti anche facendo poco ci sarà d a fare. X cui .. gambeeeeeee


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2020)

Comunque dicevo anche  cani mai e adesso sono in balia della cqgnetta mi sono rimbecillita però c’è da dire che rompe meno e da molte più soddisfazioni 
spazio x dare amore c’è ne sempre  insomma si trova


----------



## Vera (30 Settembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> vero anchequesto
> Ma altrettanto vero che molti potrebbero crescere un po’ andando all estero e tornando con altro background ma non se la sentono davvero ne conosco un paio che dicono mi accontento e a 28 anni non si può sentire
> Non tutti ma se non sfrutti gli anni in cui sei in qualche modo libero dopo e poi complicato anche se con famiglia può essere anche arricchente spostarsi
> Però alcuni dicono eh ma i nonni qui ..
> I nonni qui ??? Capisco tutto ma mia mamma pur patendo qnd me ne andai con i bimbi poi si è sparata certi week end lunghi da noi che ci prese gusto !!


Concordo sulla prima parte. Ai "miei" ragazzi, assistenti, consiglio sempre di cogliere al volo le proposte che arrivano dall'estero. Tornano sempre più motivati e più maturi.


----------



## Vera (30 Settembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Tutto vero. C'è un però... sul tempo determinato.... buona idea ma stravolta  ( volutamente ) dal puffo toscano (  quello degli 80 euro al mese in busta paga ) per tenere il piede in due scarpe... ( dal lato imprenditoriale per permetter loro di rinnovare " sine die "  questi maledetti contratti a costi ridicoli, e dal punto di vista occupazionale per gonfiare - a fini propagandistici - un calo della disoccupazione  nella realtà del tutto inesistente ).
> Quando si tenta di sopperire con un ego smisurato ai propri limiti, non può che succedere il disastro che si è poi verificato, perchè alla fine - come in tutte le cose - i risultati e con essi la verità viene a galla. E non è una realtà - a mio avviso - piacevole perchè a tutt'oggi nessuno - da qualunque parte tu volga lo sguardo - ha formulato una  proposta concreta su come ridurre la disoccupazione .  Lo stesso fratello di Montalbano, paladino dei lavoratori, non ha mosso un dito per fermare la piaga dello sfruttamento giovanile, e non ha nemmeno proposto di limitare ad un massimo di 6 mesi il rinnovo dei contratti a tempo determinato, oltre i quali far scattare l'assunzione a tempo indeterminato ( e non permettendo di compensare carenze di organico decisamente croniche con continui turn over di giovani alle prime - o quasi - esperienze lavorative ,  sotto pagati e completamente demotivati ). Senza piani rigorosi,metodo e specifiche competenze, in  campo economico i miracoli non succedono...
> Non entro nel merito dell'ambito familiare, che però  - a mio avviso - riveste un'importanza non secondaria unitamente a quello scolastico/formativo.


Non posso che essere d'accordo con il tuo pensiero. 
Andrebbe bene riportare il lavoro a tempo determinato, così com'era anni fa. Inizialmente un contratto di un anno che, una volta scaduto, si tramutava in indeterminato.


----------



## ologramma (30 Settembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Comunque dicevo anche  cani mai e adesso sono in balia della cqgnetta mi sono rimbecillita però c’è da dire che rompe meno e da molte più soddisfazioni
> spazio x dare amore c’è ne sempre  insomma si trova


per esempio noi  cioè io e mia moglie ci piacciono gli animali ma non ne abbiamo mai voluti avere


----------



## brenin (30 Settembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Quale sarebbe il problema?
> Differenti popoli, differenti idee di famiglia, differenti situazioni economiche. Paragoni azzardati, quantomeno.
> In questi giorni riflettevo sul pensiero mainstream che vuole le giovani generazioni cittadine del mondo, sempre pronti con la valigia in mano a nuove esperienze, a viaggiare il mondo in lungo ed in largo perche in questo modo si "realizza se stessi e la propria autonomia".
> Ma ho il dubbio che realizzare se stessi non dipedanda sempre e solo da quello. Ho il dubbio che trovare la propria strada non significhi essere eterni vagabondi che inanellenano esperienze una dopo l'altra senza mai mettere radici.
> ...


In buona parte concordo. Però.... com'è possibile trovare la propria strada se hai la certezza che - comunque vada  avrai sempre un ltetto e pasti caldi ? presto o tardi bisognerà pure mettersi in gioco o no ?


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> per esempio noi  cioè io e mia moglie ci piacciono gli animali ma non ne abbiamo mai voluti avere


eh capisco
Però io non so come ho fatto  senza la adoro ti fa stare così bene e Ci facciamo  certe camminate nel verde torno a casa felice perché c e lei


----------



## danny (30 Settembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> In buona parte concordo. Però.... com'è possibile trovare la propria strada se hai la certezza che - comunque vada  avrai sempre un ltetto e pasti caldi ? presto o tardi bisognerà pure mettersi in gioco o no ?


Credo che un 60/70% dei miei amici di gioventù sia emigrata. 
Le lauree italiane, in particolare quelle scientifiche, erano particolarmente apprezzate all'estero.
Le opportunità per i giovani ora mi sembrano ridotte anche da quel punto di vista e la preparazione universitaria più omologata a quella di altri stati, senza considerare la pressione cresciuta nel frattempo di tante altre popolazioni altrettanto preparate che hanno a loro volta intenzione di mettersi in gioco sui mercati in crescita.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Quale sarebbe il problema?
> Differenti popoli, differenti idee di famiglia, differenti situazioni economiche. Paragoni azzardati, quantomeno.
> In questi giorni riflettevo sul pensiero mainstream che vuole le *giovani generazioni cittadine del mondo, sempre pronti con la valigia in mano a nuove esperienze, a viaggiare il mondo in lungo ed in largo perche in questo modo si "realizza se stessi e la propria autonomia".*
> Ma ho il dubbio che realizzare se stessi non dipedanda sempre e solo da quello. Ho il dubbio che trovare la propria strada non significhi essere eterni vagabondi che inanellenano esperienze una dopo l'altra senza mai mettere radici.
> ...


Se sono ricchi. Altrimenti stiano a casa loro


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E ce ne sono tanti come la tua amica.
> Crescere dei figli è molto impegnativo quando lo si capisce ormai si è dentro fino al collo.
> Ad una certa età viene a mancare la voglia del sacrificio, soprattutto dopo aver cresciuto la propria prole


Ma avere amore per i nipoti non significa sostituirsi ai genitori, né, tantomeno, ammazzarsi fisicamente correndo dietro a bambini che sono degli uragani.


----------



## ologramma (30 Settembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> eh capisco
> Però io non so come ho fatto  senza la adoro ti fa stare così bene e Ci facciamo  certe camminate nel verde torno a casa felice perché c e lei


io ritorno felice anche senza  e non ho l'incombenza di farlo uscire per i bisogni l'inverno  con il freddo e sto molto meglio


----------



## ologramma (30 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che un 60/70% dei miei amici di gioventù sia emigrata.
> Le lauree italiane, in particolare quelle scientifiche, erano particolarmente apprezzate all'estero.
> Le opportunità per i giovani ora mi sembrano ridotte anche da quel punto di vista e la preparazione universitaria più omologata a quella di altri stati, senza considerare la pressione cresciuta nel frattempo di tante altre popolazioni altrettanto preparate che hanno a loro volta intenzione di mettersi in gioco sui mercati in crescita.


lo credo che siano o erano ricercati l'università in italia è una cosa seria, vedessi come l'affrontano all'estero , nella mia materia che studiai la fisica un americano venne da noi per imparare ma non sapeva niente perchè , lui disse che studiavano a compartimenti , invece noi intelligentoni tutto quindi chi si laurea con 110  è ricercatissimo  e potrei portarti degli esempi di carriere fatte all'estero che qui se non hai l'appoggio di qualche pezzo grosso  ma quando emergi, poi scriviamo riprendiamoci le menti emigrate  con il kaiser che ritornano forse in vecchiaia se per caso i figli si sposano lì se no ci vengono in vacanza .


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2020)

[


ologramma ha detto:


> io ritorno felice anche senza  e non ho l'incombenza di farlo uscire per i bisogni l'inverno  con il freddo e sto molto meglio


Io torno più felice ancora si prima 
No va be a se non  hai voglia fai bene e me non pesa perché compensa tantissimo quello che ti da  e L ho sempre desiderato un cane ma i miei negativi 
Adesos mia madre non la riconosco viene a trovare il cane


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Settembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> ti auguro di riuscire a fare cosa ti sei programmata, quando o tuo figlio o tua figlia che è meglio ti chiederà di farlo vorrei essere la quando ti chiamera nonnina o nonna  con il tuo nome come ti scioglierai come neve al sole


Mi metto la Citronella  per tenerli lontani


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo credo che siano o erano ricercati l'università in italia è una cosa seria, vedessi come l'affrontano all'estero , nella mia materia che studiai la fisica un americano venne da noi per imparare ma non sapeva niente perchè , lui disse che studiavano a compartimenti , invece noi intelligentoni tutto quindi chi si laurea con 110  è ricercatissimo  e potrei portarti degli esempi di carriere fatte all'estero che qui se non hai l'appoggio di qualche pezzo grosso  ma quando emergi, poi scriviamo riprendiamoci le menti emigrate  con il kaiser che ritornano forse in vecchiaia se per caso i figli si sposano lì se no ci vengono in vacanza .


adesso c’è il ritorno dei cervelli ti detassano lo stipendio lo so perché mio ex sta cercando di rientrare


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma avere amore per i nipoti non significa sostituirsi ai genitori, né, tantomeno, ammazzarsi fisicamente correndo dietro a bambini che sono degli uragani.


Io vedo molti nonni schiacciati.


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io vedo molti nonni schiacciati.


Idem


----------



## ologramma (30 Settembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> [
> 
> 
> Io torno più felice ancora si prima
> ...


mio padre ne prese due per la caccia ma ahimè morirono da piccolissimi poi abbiamo avuto un cane lupo  ed era mio fratello che ci pensava avevamo un bello spazio quindi incombenze solo la pulizia e portare il mangiare , non è che non mi piaceva lo vedevo felice quando ero io ha portarlo  ma in casa non è mai piaciuto:
Mio fratello ne prese uno di piccola taglia è campato 19 anni e quando è morto mia nipote come loro erano affranti, mi è dispiaciuto perchè come mi vedeva spiccava un volo per venirmi incontro ma siamo rimasti fedeli al fatto che bestie in casa non ne vogliamo


----------



## ologramma (30 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mi metto la Citronella  per tenerli lontani


già ho portato la mia signora dal nipotino  giocheranno poi passo io per riprenderla e li mi si avventa addosso per abbracciarmi  ....bello de nonno. Tra un po  ti tocca preparati con o senza citronella , la figlia di mio cugino e di una mia amica che sta su da voi mi dice dei prezzi degli asili o anche Babysitter , ammazza che prezzi  quindi se guadagnano molto ce la faranno se no ti tocca


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Settembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> già ho portato la mia signora dal nipotino  giocheranno fino aha q


Mi sono resa conto che non ho più voglia di giocare con i bambini. 
Eppure con i miei nel ho fatte di ogni. 
Adesso mi piace questa tranquillità, me l'ero dimenticata.


----------



## ologramma (30 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io vedo molti nonni schiacciati.


pensa tutto la mia signora io controllo, pontifico  e mi prendo qualche rimprovero dalla  mia signora che mi dice: stacci tu


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Settembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> pensa tutto la mia signora io controllo, pontifico  e mi prendo qualche rimprovero dalla  mia signora che mi dice: stacci tu


Tua moglie ha dedicato molto tempo ai vostri figli?


----------



## ologramma (30 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tua moglie ha dedicato molto tempo ai vostri figli?


si moltissimo anche se lavorava  si alzava alle 4 di mattina per preparare  solo alla pensione  si sta riposando , se si puo dire , perchè ora sono io che gli porto il caffè al letto  dato che lei me lo ha portato per svegliarmi la mattina dopo aver fatto tardi  per 40 anni


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io vedo molti nonni schiacciati.





Carola ha detto:


> Idem


Ma figurati! I miei figli hanno ben chiaro che ogni età ha delle peculiarità e che non bisogna ammazzare i genitori.
Io li invito a pranzo e cena, ma tendono a invitare loro per non farmi stancare.
Del resto loro sono andati al nido, non mi aspettavo certamente che se ne occupassero i nonni. Su due figli ho avuto solo tre giorni di aiuto di mia suocera e qualche weekend hanno tenuto la bambina, ma per piacere reciproco.


----------



## Foglia (30 Settembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> ma infatti mica sarò un fantasma
> Si diceva per coloro che si dedicheranno come un lavoro
> 
> comunque tre figli miei uno del compagno se anche ne facessero uno a testa andiamo subito a 4 nipoti anche facendo poco ci sarà d a fare. X cui .. gambeeeeeee



Comunque i bimbi sono bellissimi, quando vedrò  (se avrò questa fortuna) il figlio o la figlia del mio, so già che mi scioglierò. E che adesso a volte butterei giù lui dalla finestra  . Il mio vandalo  . Però un conto è un aiuto, un conto è diventare madre un'altra volta. Spero che sia maturo, e incontri sulla sua strada una persona matura , che i genitori comunque sia possono certamente delegare, ma non arrivare a farsi sostituire. Per me


----------



## spleen (30 Settembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> In buona parte concordo. Però.... com'è possibile trovare la propria strada se hai la certezza che - comunque vada  avrai sempre un ltetto e pasti caldi ? presto o tardi bisognerà pure mettersi in gioco o no ?


Si, certo, ma non penso sia -solo- una questione di pigrizia. C'è secondo me proprio un'altra idea della famiglia. E devo dire che non credo che il modello nordico sia proprio esemplare.
Per quantità di persone separate e per la tendenza sempre più accentuata a una compagine familiare disgregata intendo.
Direi che a nord vince molto di più il modello personalistico, con tutto quello che esso comporta, compreso una altissima percentuale di suicidi per persone che quando hanno problemi non sanno poi nel concreto veramente a chi rivolgersi intimamente.
La società nordica in effetti non è che sia priva di problematiche, compreso il loro mitico welfare.
Ci fu uno scrittore, Stangerup che descrisse già nel 1973, con un romanzo: -L'uomo che voleva essere colpevole- in un racconto distopico, il rischio di cosa potesse diventare la società del futuro in quei lidi. (Pubblicato in Italia negli anni 90).
L'opera di Stangerup contiene anche una denuncia forte di come potevano diventare le società del "politicamente corretto" L'annullamento della conflittualità sociale e con essa la massificazione e la spersonalizzazione, la privazione, infine, di ogni responsabilità individuale.
Un autore secondo me da rileggere, alla luce di quello che sta succedendo recentemente nel mondo, un autore da rivalutare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma figurati! I miei figli hanno ben chiaro che ogni età ha delle peculiarità e che non bisogna ammazzare i genitori.
> Io li invito a pranzo e cena, ma tendono a invitare loro per non farmi stancare.
> Del resto loro sono andati al nido, non mi aspettavo certamente che se ne occupassero i nonni. Su due figli ho avuto solo tre giorni di aiuto di mia suocera e qualche weekend hanno tenuto la bambina, ma per piacere reciproco.


Nella maggior parte dei casi non è così, oggi i nidi sono costosi


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Nella maggior parte dei casi non è così, oggi i nidi sono costosi


Sono sempre stati costosi. Se ne andava quasi uno stipendio


----------



## danny (3 Ottobre 2020)

Boh, mia madre è stata felice di avere mia figlia con sé ed ora tra loro due c'è un bel rapporto.
Spero anch'io in un futuro di fare il nonno ai miei nipotini.


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Boh, mia madre è stata felice di avere mia figlia con sé ed ora tra loro due c'è un bel rapporto.
> Spero anch'io in un futuro di fare il nonno ai miei nipotini.


ma Nessuno dice che non sarà felice di aver nipotini
Stiamo dicendo di avere un impegno a tempo pieno 
Mia mamma lavorava qnd divento’ nonna ma io non avrei comunque gravato su di lei tutti i gg perché non lo trovo giusto i bimbi sono bellissimi e sfiancanti si sa 
Poi se uno dovesse averne voglia per carità liberissimo come si è liberi di fare 6 figli io già con 3 sono esausta mica non li amo Però da piccoli che equilibrismi !
La mia amica che ne ha 6 avete sentito bene 6 sarebbe disposta a fare la nonna  a tempo pieno questione di scelte e di possibilità anche ( perché costano anche i bimbi Tra nidi tate se lavori certo che con il nonno sitter risparmi) 
simoarlava di tempo da dedicare ma anche perché io non ho più voglia ho tenuto un pomeriggio i miei nipoti di 5 anni e 18 mesi che adoro sono belli simpatici iperattivi a fine giornata ero cotta giuro e non vedevo ora di stare un po’ in silenzio e ferma


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> ma Nessuno dice che non sarà felice di aver nipotini
> Stiamo dicendo di avere un impegno a tempo pieno
> Mia mamma lavorava qnd divento’ nonna ma io non avrei comunque gravato su di lei tutti i gg perché non lo trovo giusto i bimbi sono bellissimi e sfiancanti si sa
> Poi se uno dovesse averne voglia per carità liberissimo come si è liberi di fare 6 figli io già con 3 sono esausta mica non li amo Però da piccoli che equilibrismi !
> ...


Infatti bisogna distinguere tra questioni affettive e accudimento.
Essere nonni dal punto di vista affettivo credo che sia indubbiamente meraviglioso. Occuparsi dei nipoti nelle condizioni attuali di distanza di età è tutt’altra cosa.
Un tempo la differenza di età tra nonni e nipoti era tra i quaranta e cinquant’anni e era meno diffuso il lavoro femminile. Per cui una nonna di quarantacinque anni casalinga aveva certamente l’energia per potersi occupare quotidianamente dei nipoti, i nonni subentravano dopo e part time.
Da decenni si diventa madri dopo i trenta e questo comporta che ci si ritrova a diventare nonne e nonni da lavoratrici e lavoratori ultra sessantenni o da pensionate/i stremati dal lavoro. Non credo che attualmente i neo genitori, se hanno un po’ di coscienza, possano pensare di piazzare in nipotini dai nonni tutti i giorni.


----------



## Carola (8 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti bisogna distinguere tra questioni affettive e accudimento.
> Essere nonni dal punto di vista affettivo credo che sia indubbiamente meraviglioso. Occuparsi dei nipoti nelle condizioni attuali di distanza di età è tutt’altra cosa.
> Un tempo la differenza di età tra nonni e nipoti era tra i quaranta e cinquant’anni e era meno diffuso il lavoro femminile. Per cui una nonna di quarantacinque anni casalinga aveva certamente l’energia per potersi occupare quotidianamente dei nipoti, i nonni subentravano dopo e part time.
> Da decenni si diventa madri dopo i trenta e questo comporta che ci si ritrova a diventare nonne e nonni da lavoratrici e lavoratori ultra sessantenni o da pensionate/i stremati dal lavoro. Non credo che attualmente i neo genitori, se hanno un po’ di coscienza, possano pensare di piazzare in nipotini dai nonni tutti i giorni.


Ecco proprio questo intendevo dire
Io ho conoscenti che li hanno piazzati x risparmiare anzi anche un cugino
Mia zia e la classica mamma meridionale che x lui si svenerebbe ( e difatti un mammone ha tirato su che non vi dico va be ) e si alza tutte le mattine alle 7 x essere dai nipotini alle 8 fino alle 18 di sera o a turno li  portano Da lei 
mio zio e incazzato nero che vorrebbe godersela anche solo dormire e si Preoccupa  x sua moglie che ha 73 anni che è sfinita ma non lo direbbe mai
Ecco così ma dai !!


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Boh, mia madre è stata felice di avere mia figlia con sé ed ora tra loro due c'è un bel rapporto.
> Spero anch'io in un futuro di fare il nonno ai miei nipotini.


Inizi a preoccuparmi


----------



## danny (9 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Inizi a preoccuparmi


Se rinasco non voglio un figlio solo.
E neanche una donna sola.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se rinasco non voglio un figlio solo.
> E neanche una donna sola.


Lo so avere un harem è il desiderio reconditi di ogni uomo, anche i soldini dello sceicco


----------



## danny (9 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lo so avere un harem è il desiderio reconditi di ogni uomo, anche i soldini dello sceicco


Mah, un harem proprio no. 
Una donna che ti ama però sì, è il desiderio di molti uomini.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, un harem proprio no.
> Una donna che ti ama però sì, è il desiderio di molti uomini.


Ma sr hai detto no ad una donna sola......


----------



## danny (9 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma sr hai detto no ad una donna sola......


Beh, solo per questioni statistiche.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, un harem proprio no.
> Una donna che ti ama però sì, è il desiderio di molti uomini.


Pure le donne vogliono essere amate.
Ma siamo sempre lì, bisogna capire cosa è amore.


----------



## ologramma (9 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lo so avere un harem è il desiderio reconditi di ogni uomo, anche i soldini dello sceicco


ne basterebbe una che conosco da moltissimi anni ma ahimè che mi fai ricordare


----------



## danny (9 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pure le donne vogliono essere amate.
> Ma siamo sempre lì, bisogna capire cosa è amore.


Quando c'è lo percepisci, fidati.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quando c'è lo percepisci, fidati.


Boh...


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Ottobre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> ne basterebbe una che conosco da moltissimi anni ma ahimè che mi fai ricordare


Olo olo..... Hai tirato i temi in barca


----------



## ologramma (9 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Olo olo..... Hai tirato i temi in barca


no la cosa funziona sempre  ma nell'altro campo non germoglia più niente è un terreno arido neanche se lo annaffio non cresce un filo d'erba


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2020)

Ma guarda, ti porto l’esempio di mio nipote.
Si e’ diplomato come disegnatore meccanico ed ha fatto il precario, svolgendo il suo lavoro per due anni ed è già una gran fortuna almeno aver fatto il lavoro per cui ha studiato.
al termine dei due anni, guadagnando ben 550 euro al mese su turni anche notturni, è stato finalmente assunto a tempo indeterminato nella stessa azienda dove era precario ed il suo stipendio si è addirittura duplicato, 1113 euro al mese.
ha avuto l’idea di comprarsi l’auto, con un finanziamento per cui ha una rata da 250 euro al mese, quindi a lui ne restano poco più di 800.
qualche tempo fa mi diceva che stava cercando una casetta per andare a convivere con la sua ragazza, la quale essendo universitaria si mantiene dando ripetizioni in nero che in questo contesto economico in cui ci troviamo le sono diminuite parecchio.
quindi Hanno desistito perche non riescono a trovare monolocali a meno di 350 euro al mese.
vive ancora coi genitori ed ha 23 anni.
non So se tutti i ragazzi italiani siano nelle sue condizioni, questo è solo il suo esempio.


----------



## ionio36 (18 Febbraio 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> Ne dubito, in molti casi non se ne andrebbero. Nella mia breve  esperienza lavorativa in Italia ho visto situazioni a dir poco paradossali.....


La Svezia a dispetto di quanto pensi,non è quel paradiso tanto decantato. È lo stato del politicamente corretto, che sta producendo danni enormi alla società.Questa società si basa sul fatto che tutti devono essere indipendenti (bene), ma a discapito dei legami famigliari(molto molto male). I giovani vengono non solo invitati (obbligati) ad andarsene dalle famiglie, ma vengono costretti dal sistema( molto simile al grande fratello),ad essere assistiti dallo stato per tutta la vita. Questo sistema Orwelliano, crea,Solitudine (anziani genitori morti in casa senza che nessuno lo sappia),depressione ai massimi livelli  alcolismo casalingo (in pubblico vieni arrestato,giustamente), inseminazione artificiale fai da te, se vuoi puoi scegliere il modello di giglio che vorresti. Poi la Sig.ra in casa quando le arriva il kit si fa una bella iniezione. Suicidi, non dovuti alla crisi economica, che li non c'è quasi, ma a tutto quanto riportato sopra. Se ti sembra che sia la giusta alternativa all'Italia?


----------



## Vera (18 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> La Svezia a dispetto di quanto pensi,non è quel paradiso tanto decantato. È lo stato del politicamente corretto, che sta producendo danni enormi alla società.Questa società si basa sul fatto che tutti devono essere indipendenti (bene), ma a discapito dei legami famigliari(molto molto male). I giovani vengono non solo invitati (obbligati) ad andarsene dalle famiglie, ma vengono costretti dal sistema( molto simile al grande fratello),ad essere assistiti dallo stato per tutta la vita. Questo sistema Orwelliano, crea,Solitudine (anziani genitori morti in casa senza che nessuno lo sappia),depressione ai massimi livelli  alcolismo casalingo (in pubblico vieni arrestato,giustamente), inseminazione artificiale fai da te, se vuoi puoi scegliere il modello di giglio che vorresti. Poi la Sig.ra in casa quando le arriva il kit si fa una bella iniezione. Suicidi, non dovuti alla crisi economica, che li non c'è quasi, ma a tutto quanto riportato sopra. Se ti sembra che sia la giusta alternativa all'Italia?


Scusa, potresti dirmi dove hai preso queste informazioni, per favore?


----------



## ionio36 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Scusa, potresti dirmi dove hai preso queste informazioni, per favore?


Io leggo moltissimo,(non penso tu immagini quanto),inizia a leggere anche tu.. suvvia un po' di iniziativa.
Anche se ti dicessi dove, trovetesti il modo di metterlo in dubbio.Ti dico solo che Olef Palme (Pace all'anima sua,condanno comunque chi lo ha ucciso,che oltretutto  non si è mai trovato)era più un comunista mancato che un socialista.


----------



## Vera (18 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Io leggo moltissimo,(non penso tu immagini quanto),inizia a leggere anche tu.. suvvia un po' di iniziativa.
> Anche se ti dicessi dove, trovetesti il modo di metterlo in dubbio.Ti dico solo che Olef Palme (Pace all'anima sua,condanno comunque chi lo ha ucciso,che oltretutto  non si è mai trovato)era più un comunista mancato che un socialista.


Era una semplice domanda, posta, tra l'altro, con molta educazione. Conosco molto bene la Svezia ed ero solo curiosa. 
Spero solo tu non tratti con altrettanta arroganza i tuoi pazienti.


----------



## ionio36 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Era una semplice domanda, posta, tra l'altro, con molta educazione. Conosco molto bene la Svezia ed ero solo curiosa.
> Spero solo tu non tratti con altrettanta arroganza i tuoi pazienti.


Rimarrete delusa, di quanto sia gentile e rispettato dai miei OSPITI. Ti è andata a buca!!


----------



## ionio36 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Quando a me viene affidata una persona fragile, metto sempre le sue esigenze davanti alle mie. No mi risulta che tu rientri in questa categoria, o mi sbaglio?


----------



## Vera (18 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## ionio36 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> View attachment 9501


Non sei abituata ai No!
La cosa peggiore è che quando si dice No!, la metti sempre sul personale,cercando di scalfire l'autostima del soggetto avverso.
Me ne faccio un baffo! 
Devo dire,che comunque ti capisco,sei della generazione del copia incolla! Non è colpa della generazione, ma di noi genitori, che non vi abbiamo insegnato molte cose,delegando i mass media di farlo al posto ns!


----------



## ipazia (18 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Quando a me viene affidata una persona fragile, metto sempre le sue esigenze davanti alle mie. No mi risulta che tu rientri in questa categoria, o mi sbaglio?


Ma fai il volontario o sei un professionista?


----------



## ionio36 (18 Febbraio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma fai il volontario o sei un professionista?


Io faccio questo lavoro come professionista, ma lo sento come un Hobby. Nel senso che non mi pesa farlo, anzi!


----------



## ipazia (18 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Io faccio questo lavoro come professionista, ma lo sento come un Hobby. Nel senso che non mi pesa farlo, anzi!


Grazie 

Allora sei stato stringato e impreciso rispetto alla questione delle esigenze volutamente. Mi incuriosiva.  

Messa in quel modo, io ho letto uno spirito di sacrificio che ha ben poco a che fare con la professionalità e molto a che fare con bisogni personali.
E che quando presente nel professionista, che non ne è consapevole, provoca non poche conseguenze disfunzionali in particolare nei pazienti fragili.
Ovviamente leggo, e leggere, lo sappiamo bene, parzializza l'informazione.

Una bella fortuna vivere il proprio lavoro come un hobby!


----------



## ionio36 (18 Febbraio 2021)

La mia passione fin dagli 8 anni (e ne sono passati un bel po' da allora) è sempre stata la lettura. Conoscere per quanto possibile l'ignoto, l'universo,la guerra,le scienze ed anche qualche lettura di narrativa per bambini. Ho avuto a disposizione sempre ,montagne di libri. Poi sono iniziati i documentari, Piero Angela docet. Folco Quilici ed i mari del Sud. I romanzi di Salgari, Julius Verne, etc. etc..sono sempre stato e lo sono anche se in modo diverso adesso, un sognatore.


----------



## ionio36 (18 Febbraio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> Allora sei stato stringato e impreciso rispetto alla questione delle esigenze volutamente. Mi incuriosiva.
> 
> ...


Può essere,è una tua legittima opinione. Comunque tutto quello che noi facciamo, lo facciamo per star bene in primis. Poi si può prendere una cantonata.
Al paziente/ospite questo non importa,lui vuole solo essere considerato come persona,pur con tutti i problemi che può avere.
Almeno quello!


----------



## ipazia (18 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Può essere,è una tua legittima opinione. Comunque tutto quello che noi facciamo, lo facciamo per star bene in primis. Poi si può prendere una cantonata.
> Al paziente/ospite questo non importa,lui vuole solo essere considerato come persona,pur con tutti i problemi che può avere.
> Almeno quello!


No.  
Non è una mia opinione, lo fosse stata lo avrei scritto.
Sei un assiduo lettore, immagino tu abbia avuto modo di approfondire gli studi a riguardo.

Concordo sul fatto che quel che si fa lo si fa per stare bene.
Poi bisogna vedere il significato dello stare bene.
Anche il tossico si fa le pere per stare bene. 

Considerare le persone persone sembra il minimo anche a me!

Ma anche qui, serve approfondire il concetto di persona.
La persona, pensa, in origine era la maschera utilizzata nel teatro greco.
Non che ora, nel dibattito bioetico per esempio, siano questioni prive di importanza.

C'è un bel salto fra significante e significato. 
Poi si può decidere di ignorarlo. 
Ma allora sì, si entra nel campo delle opinioni personali.


----------



## ionio36 (18 Febbraio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> No.
> Non è una mia opinione, lo fosse stata lo avrei scritto.
> Sei un assiduo lettore, immagino tu abbia avuto modo di approfondire gli studi a riguardo.
> 
> ...


Lo leggerò con calma, il tuo commento,merita di essere approfondito.


----------



## ipazia (18 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Lo leggerò con calma, il tuo commento,merita di essere approfondito.


C'è più tempo che vita!


----------



## ionio36 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Per spazzare il campo da dubbi comunque io non sono un professionista nel vero senso della parola, con P iVa, ma sono un semplice dipendente.


----------



## ipazia (18 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Per spazzare il campo da dubbi comunque io non sono un professionista nel vero senso della parola, con P iVa, ma sono un semplice dipendente.


Il mio riferimento era al significato "chi svolge la propria attività lavorativa, qualunque essa sia, con abilità e competenza".
In contrapposizione a dilettante (o al volontario in questo caso).  

Ti ringrazio della precisazione!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> La Svezia a dispetto di quanto pensi,non è quel paradiso tanto decantato. È lo stato del politicamente corretto, che sta producendo danni enormi alla società.Questa società si basa sul fatto che tutti devono essere indipendenti (bene), ma a discapito dei legami famigliari(molto molto male). I giovani vengono non solo invitati (obbligati) ad andarsene dalle famiglie, ma vengono costretti dal sistema( molto simile al grande fratello),ad essere assistiti dallo stato per tutta la vita. Questo sistema Orwelliano, crea,Solitudine (anziani genitori morti in casa senza che nessuno lo sappia),depressione ai massimi livelli  alcolismo casalingo (in pubblico vieni arrestato,giustamente), inseminazione artificiale fai da te, se vuoi puoi scegliere il modello di giglio che vorresti. Poi la Sig.ra in casa quando le arriva il kit si fa una bella iniezione. Suicidi, non dovuti alla crisi economica, che li non c'è quasi, ma a tutto quanto riportato sopra. Se ti sembra che sia la giusta alternativa all'Italia?


Ho qualche dubbio per il kit per la fecondazione assistita.
Ho conosciuto donne che hanno seguito il percorso e non è certamente semplice come farsi un inserimento in vagina di sperma, anche perché gli spermatozoi sono fragili fuori dal corpo.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho qualche dubbio per il kit per la fecondazione assistita.
> Ho conosciuto donne che hanno seguito il percorso e non è certamente semplice come farsi un inserimento in vagina di sperma, anche perché gli spermatozoi sono fragili fuori dal corpo.


Io conosco l’argomento ....molto...da vicino, ma molto.
E ti quoto, deve fartelo un medico e devi essere nella posizione giusta, il più possibile rilassata.


----------



## ionio36 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io conosco l’argomento ....molto...da vicino, ma molto.
> E ti quoto, deve fartelo un medico e devi essere nella posizione giusta, il più possibile rilassata.


Per carita', non ho visto il docufilm, ma sono quisquillie e bazzecole (direbbe Totò). Mi sembra che siano dettagli insignificanti.rispetto alla sostanza!


----------



## Carola (25 Febbraio 2021)

Una delle mie più care amiche vive in Svezia perché ha seguito il marito 
Sono al sud della Svezia e lei me ne parla bene tant'e'che dovrebbero tornare tra qualche anno e lei è disperata 
Hanno tre figli si sono comprati casa perché gli affitti sono molto alti ma ci sono forti agevolazioni x gli acquisti 
Mi dice ch e sono tutti ben organizzati basti pensare che il dentista e la macchinetta x denti  sono gratis sino 23 anni dei ragazzi 
Si muovono in bici e dice lei hanno uan qualità di vita molto alta 
lui e' dirigente e alle 17 e' a casa qui impensabile .
Insomma boh a parte la cucina lei si trova molto bene dice che gli svedesi sono un po' come i torinesi / milanesi freddini ma molto molto gentili


----------



## ionio36 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Una delle mie più care amiche vive in Svezia perché ha seguito il marito
> Sono al sud della Svezia e lei me ne parla bene tant'e'che dovrebbero tornare tra qualche anno e lei è disperata
> Hanno tre figli si sono comprati casa perché gli affitti sono molto alti ma ci sono forti agevolazioni x gli acquisti
> Mi dice ch e sono tutti ben organizzati basti pensare che il dentista e la macchinetta x denti  sono gratis sino 23 anni dei ragazzi
> ...


Io non ho mai sostenuto, che stiano male economicamente  Mi sembra di avere scritto che li, c'e' una alienazione della società! Se non ricordo male.


----------



## Carola (25 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Io non ho mai sostenuto, che stiano male economicamente  Mi sembra di avere scritto che li, c'e' una alienazione della società! Se non ricordo male.


scusa non ti ho letto
Si può essere ma anche qui oramai 
Ho letto prima un articolo su repubblica mi sembra da brividi 

io personalmente spero che i miei figli vadano via da qui anche se poi impazzirò a non averli  accanto comunque li raggiungerò appena possibile


----------



## Carola (25 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> La Svezia a dispetto di quanto pensi,non è quel paradiso tanto decantato. È lo stato del politicamente corretto, che sta producendo danni enormi alla società.Questa società si basa sul fatto che tutti devono essere indipendenti (bene), ma a discapito dei legami famigliari(molto molto male). I giovani vengono non solo invitati (obbligati) ad andarsene dalle famiglie, ma vengono costretti dal sistema( molto simile al grande fratello),ad essere assistiti dallo stato per tutta la vita. Questo sistema Orwelliano, crea,Solitudine (anziani genitori morti in casa senza che nessuno lo sappia),depressione ai massimi livelli  alcolismo casalingo (in pubblico vieni arrestato,giustamente), inseminazione artificiale fai da te, se vuoi puoi scegliere il modello di giglio che vorresti. Poi la Sig.ra in casa quando le arriva il kit si fa una bella iniezione. Suicidi, non dovuti alla crisi economica, che li non c'è quasi, ma a tutto quanto riportato sopra. Se ti sembra che sia la giusta alternativa all'Italia?


ecco ho letto
Suicidi mi dice la mia amica al nord ma li stanno ben contrastando e gioca un ruolo cruciale il clima la luce
Poi x gestione rapporto famigliari noi siamo diversi ma g gia solo
La differenza anche qui tra nord e sud !!!

ma io non sono così convinta però che faccia così bene la rete famigliare qnd ti protegge  da tutto non so
Saranno casi ma molti miei coetanei tirati su super ovattati non hanno concluso granché uno su tutto mio cugino figlio di mamma meridionale che x aiutarlo e venuta su dal
Sud le fa da tata cuoca colf e lui sono due anni che dice non trova lavoro e lei pure la pensione si sta giocando
Il signorino o trova  vicino a casa o non si sposta  capite ! E lei lo accetta e sostiene
Mio zio si e riempito dì psoriasi x sta cosa è ci credo 

boh


----------



## ionio36 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Una delle mie più care amiche vive in Svezia perché ha seguito il marito
> Sono al sud della Svezia e lei me ne parla bene tant'e'che dovrebbero tornare tra qualche anno e lei è disperata
> Hanno tre figli si sono comprati casa perché gli affitti sono molto alti ma ci sono forti agevolazioni x gli acquisti
> Mi dice ch e sono tutti ben organizzati basti pensare che il dentista e la macchinetta x denti  sono gratis sino 23 anni dei ragazzi
> ...


Io non ho mai sostenuto, che stiano male economicamente!





Carola ha detto:


> scusa non ti ho letto
> Si può essere ma anche qui oramai
> Ho letto prima un articolo su repubblica mi sembra da brividi
> 
> io personalmente spero che i miei figli vadano via da qui anche se poi impazzirò a non averli  accanto comunque li raggiungerò appena possibile


Vuol dire che non hai qui una casa e che sei giovane. Noi più che di mezza età ,siamo impantanati in questa m€€€a.
Ti faccio i migliori auguri. non per scherzo


----------



## Carola (25 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Io non ho mai sostenuto, che stiano male economicamente!
> Vuol dire che non hai qui una casa e che sei giovane. Noi più che di mezza età ,siamo impantanati in questa m€€€a.
> Ti faccio i migliori auguri. non per scherzo


ma che giovane ne ho quasi 50!!!

Parlo  x loro x i miei figli mica x me


----------



## ionio36 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Il grande problema sono le multinazionali, i fondi sovrani etc., hanno distrutto la piccola proprietà ed impoverito il mondo.Con la complicità dei politici di tutte le risme. Anche degli ex onesti.


----------



## ionio36 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ma che giovane ne ho quasi 50!!!
> 
> Parlo  x loro x i miei figli mica x me


Rispetto. Me sei giovane!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Una delle mie più care amiche vive in Svezia perché ha seguito il marito
> Sono al sud della Svezia e lei me ne parla bene tant'e'che dovrebbero tornare tra qualche anno e lei è disperata
> Hanno tre figli si sono comprati casa perché gli affitti sono molto alti ma ci sono forti agevolazioni x gli acquisti
> Mi dice ch e sono tutti ben organizzati basti pensare che il dentista e la macchinetta x denti  sono gratis sino 23 anni dei ragazzi
> ...


Andrei in Svezia solo per l apparecchio dei denti....qua costano uno sproposito...i miei 2 hanno in bocca sicuramente un automobile semi usata a testa...
Il mio dentista ci ama


----------



## Carola (25 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Rispetto. Me sei giovane!


mah 
Non so se età' o sta condizione di lockdown forzato ma rispetto a prima che viaggiavo correvo sempre ora con esito ritmi mi sono impigrita da paura


----------



## Carola (25 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Andrei in Svezia solo per l apparecchio dei denti....qua costano uno sproposito...i miei 2 hanno in bocca sicuramente un automobile semi usata a testa...
> Il mio dentista ci ama


Lascia stare costano davvero come una piccola utilitaria ! Qnd mi fecero il preventivo dissi ma no dai ...
Anche perché le assicurazioni non rimborsano almeno la mia no
Gli occhiali si x fortuna anche se quelli sono x me


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Lascia stare costano davvero come una piccola utilitaria ! Qnd mi fecero il preventivo dissi ma no dai ...
> Anche perché le assicurazioni non rimborsano almeno la mia no
> Gli occhiali si x fortuna anche se quelli sono x me


Io zero assicurazioni.....quindi mi è toccato pagarli completamente...ma almeno ora hanno una bocca fantastica....
Potrebbero farsi assumere alla durbans


----------



## ionio36 (25 Febbraio 2021)

In certi paesi ti vogliono solo se porti soldi(tanti)o sei immigrato (non sono razzista, ma purtroppo è così).Leggi un altro paese super civilizzato come la Danimarca. Che discrimina gli Unuit della Groenlandia. Che in Italia sia.peggio ok, ma non è tuttoro quel che luccica.


----------



## Carola (25 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> In certi paesi ti vogliono solo se porti soldi(tanti)o sei immigrato (non sono razzista, ma purtroppo è così).Leggi un altro paese super civilizzato come la Danimarca. Che discrimina gli Unuit della Groenlandia. Che in Italia sia.peggio ok, ma non è tuttoro quel che luccica.


ma va assolutamente d accordo
Sono stata in due paesi qnd seguii mio marito ed è così non è tutto oro 

lo dice di solito chi non si è mai spostato manco di cap

però devo ammettere che x i giovani ci sono opportunità che qui onestamente non vedo se non qualche realtà in cui è comunque difficile entrare
Io seguo tante realtà è della mia zona ne salvo due / tre dove sarebbe interessante candidarsi


----------



## ionio36 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Io sostengo il km 0,o i prodotti locali. Sosteniamo la ns piccola agricoltura. Basta con questi 4 salti in padella ed altre porcate simili. O quanto meno riduciamole. Forse possiamo fare qualcosina. Non arricchiamo troppo Bezos è company. Qualche volta andiamo in negozio.
Ad esempio con gli occhiali, basta grandi firme, ci sono anche prodotti di piccoli medi artigiani. Io ho speso 250 euro per un paio di occhiali completi, con lenti progressive. Basta Armani,Rayban etc.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Per carita', non ho visto il docufilm, ma sono quisquillie e bazzecole (direbbe Totò). Mi sembra che siano dettagli insignificanti.rispetto alla sostanza!


Io non ho visto docufilm.
Lho vissuto Di persona.


----------



## ionio36 (25 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Io sostengo il km 0,o i prodotti locali. Sosteniamo la ns piccola agricoltura. Basta con questi 4 salti in padella ed altre porcate simili. O quanto meno riduciamole. Forse possiamo fare qualcosina. Non arricchiamo troppo Bezos è company. Qualche volta andiamo in negozio.
> Ad esempio con gli occhiali, basta grandi firme, ci sono anche prodotti di piccoli medi artigiani. Io ho speso 250 euro per un paio di occhiali completi, con lenti progressive. Basta Armani,Rayban etc.





Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io non ho visto docufilm.
> Lho vissuto Di persona.


Nessun dubbio,ti credo. Ma le esperienze personali,i sentito dire,sono rispettabili sicuramente. Ma per avere dati certi,servono statistiche su larga scala,dati che solo i BigData anche pubblici possono avere.


----------



## ionio36 (25 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Nessun dubbio,ti credo. Ma le esperienze personali,i sentito dire,sono rispettabili sicuramente. Ma per avere dati certi,servono statistiche su larga scala,dati che solo i BigData anche pubblici possono avere.


Poi in Italia per giustificare i mancati ristoro ci si inventa l'hakeraggio. Ma sappiamo che l'Italia è l'unico buco nero che sia stato scoperto con certezza. Aprirò un 3d (forse)


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Nessun dubbio,ti credo. Ma le esperienze personali,i sentito dire,sono rispettabili sicuramente. Ma per avere dati certi,servono statistiche su larga scala,dati che solo i BigData anche pubblici possono avere.


Si qui parlavamo di gestione sperma in esterno.
hai le statistiche anche su questo?


----------



## ionio36 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si qui parlavamo di gestione sperma in esterno.
> hai le statistiche anche su questo?


Mah,sei molto acido, preferisco un selz!


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Mah,sei molto acido, preferisco un selz!


Se per te sono acido pazienza direi che è anche relativo nell’economia del forum.
Tuttavia non hai risposto alla domanda deviando altrove.
Evidentemente non hai la risposta.
In tal caso era sufficiente rispondere “non lo so”.


----------



## ionio36 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se per te sono acido pazienza direi che è anche relativo nell’economia del forum.
> Tuttavia non hai risposto alla domanda deviando altrove.
> Evidentemente non hai la risposta.
> In tal caso era sufficiente rispondere “non lo so”.


Non lo so,perché dovrei saperlo con precisione? Sicuramente non posso competere con te,visto che sei uno specialista.
In ogni caso sono numeri molto ma molto superiori a quelli italiani. In ogni caso tu focalizzi un punto,mentre il problema che io pongo è più generale.Dovunque si giri l'occhio, è una società alienante, dove lo stato è il Grande fratello.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Non lo so,perché dovrei saperlo con precisione? Sicuramente non posso competere con te,visto che sei uno specialista.
> In ogni caso sono numeri molto ma molto superiori a quelli italiani. In ogni caso tu focalizzi un punto,mentre il problema che io pongo è più generale.Dovunque si giri l'occhio, è una società alienante, dove lo stato è il Grande fratello.


Più che focalizzare un punto, mi aspetto che i miei interlocutori parlino solo di cose che sanno esattamente come faccio parlando Mai in generale.
Evidentemente mi sbaglio.


----------



## ionio36 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Più che focalizzare un punto, mi aspetto che i miei interlocutori parlino solo di cose che sanno esattamente come faccio parlando Mai in generale.
> Evidentemente mi sbaglio.


Purtroppo il tuo interlocutore in questo caso non è alla tua altezza!


----------



## ionio36 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Ma comunque visto che questo è un sito generalista e non siamo al lavoro, dove probabilmente tu sei al top, io continuo a spararle!


----------



## ionio36 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Mi dispiace se  sono un semplice operaio, ma non ti chiedo scusa.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace se  sono un semplice operaio, ma non ti chiedo scusa.


Certamente sai cose che gli altri non sanno.
Io ho contestato il kit per il concepimento.
Rispetto agli altri paesi so quello che raccontano quelli che ci vivono, considerando sempre che ognuno racconta dal suo punto di vista.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Purtroppo il tuo interlocutore in questo caso non è alla tua altezza!


Già, concordo. Per una volta.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Febbraio 2021)

Dimmi Gine.


----------



## ionio36 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Già, concordo. Per una volta.


Per fortuna!!


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Per fortuna!!


Diventiamo amici?


----------



## ionio36 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Diventiamo amici?


Possiamo tranquillamente parlare, poi io non voglio convincere nessuno. E qualche volta  prendo delle cantonate. Comunque ok.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Possiamo tranquillamente parlare, poi io non voglio convincere nessuno. E qualche volta  prendo delle cantonate. Comunque ok.


Oh...finalmente.


----------

